# A Happy Little Story ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Today has been such a sad day for our members and the birds they were/are caring for that I thought I would post a bit of a happy story. I'm sorry there are no photos, but things happened so quickly that I didn't have time.

I was really, really sick yesterday with a bad cold or perhaps the flu coming on and had plugged in the cell phone for the night and was way more than ready to go to bed at about 8:30. Sure enough .. 8:40 the phone rings .. 8:45 it rings again, and my husband said "Maybe you better see what the calls are about". So, I grudgingly got up, listened to the messages, and ended up calling a nice lady named Sandy about a strange, weird, beautiful, tame, and friendly duck that she had just come across at Heritage Park in Irvine. She was concerned that it was sick as she had never, ever seen a duck behave the way this one did.

She told me that something told her to go to the park even though it was late and already dark .. when she got there she spotted this black and white duck following any person it saw and trying to get their attention. She went up to the duck, and it literally jumped into her arms and was peeping gently while snuggling against her neck. Well, she had never seen a duck that looked like or acted like this before so she started calling around looking for help and got me.

Even though I felt rotten, I told her to go ahead and bring the duck. When she got here, the duck was calmly sitting in the passenger seat, looking around, and quietly chirping .. it was a young Muscovy duck probably about 10-12 weeks old. Incredibly tame and friendly and totally happy to be getting driven around by the new found human and getting lots of loving attention too.

Soooo .. Sandy leaves the duck, and I get it set up all nice and cozy in a carrier with food and water for the night and head in to try and go to bed again. Oooops .. there's the phone again .. it's Sandy .. she wants to know how the duck is doing and says how totally bonded she feels with the duck.

OK .. fine .. I call Sandy again and tell her the duck is fine but that if she wants to come and get it tomorrow and adopt it herself, that will be fine. Sandy is thrilled.

Today I received no fewer than six calls from Sandy asking about a hundred different questions about care and feeding for the duck, and finally she comes and picks the little one up. I know Sandy is going to be a terrific duck Mom (she is a professional pet sitter with lots of experience) but have still told her that if it doesn't work out that the duck is welcome to come back here.

She went to the local Petsmart from my house to pick up supplies and took the duck in with her .. she called me about an hour and a half after she left here to tell me that she couldn't get out of Petsmart for all the people wanting to see, pet, and talk to her about the duck.

OK .. that's great .. people gain some appreciation for a duck and learn how they shouldn't be dumped at public parks/ponds.

Two hours later, it's Sandy on the phone again .. she apparently will call every three minutes until she gets someone .. she's in a panic as she has to leave for an hour and the duck is frantically peeping and pitching a fit whenever she leaves the room. She asks if I think the duck has separation anxiety, and I say that I'm sure it does. After talking this over for a bit, the duck gets covered up in the hope it will settle down while Sandy is gone.

Haven't heard from Sandy since, but I betcha I'll get a report before the day is done!

Sandy really is going to be a great duck Mom, and I hope this adoption works out.

Terry


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

What a great story, Terry. Hope you're feeling better. Just curious, what does one do with a tame duck? Are they caged, do they get let out to exercise about the place, etc. Kind of sounds like it's like having a dog for a pet!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's a wonderful story. Wonder what she'll name it? Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Book*

*Hi TERRY, Great story you should put those happy storys into a book for childern I think kids love those kind of storys and so do I* GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a great little story, Terry. Bless you for sharing it, while you are down with a cold.

Take care of yourself, PLEASE, and thank you for being so kind and gracious (while feeling sick)to the new duck owner.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Very enjoyable reading. Made my morning a little brighter and happier. It was funny as well as heart warming.

George


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

I hope you're well now, Terry. Thanks for sharing the story. 

I wish that there are more of such Sandys around. We will have a more peaceful environment.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

What a wonderful person to care enough to go back after that little duck. I can picture it jumping in her arms. Man, that would have convinced me right away that little guy needed some TLC. I have never been around ducks except to feed them at a lake but if I were not so involved with pigeons and 70 years old, I would get me one.......

Terry, hope you shake this cold or whatever. I doubt it is the flu just yet but if it is, there is no better vaccine than a good case of the flu. Maybe you'll get yours over with quickly and won't have to worry about it for the rest of the year.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for reading this everyone! The duck and Sandy and her human kids (aged 11 and 9) are doing fine .. they HAVE discovered that ducks POOP a LOT .. I TOLD them so!  BUT at the last check in about a half hour ago the duck and the kids are watching TV together and all is well.

I suspect that I will be getting this duck back as Sandy lives in an apartment, but we shall see. For now, the duck has a very loving home and that is what it needs right now.

Ducks are WONDERFUL creatures .. there are people who have pet house ducks just like people here have pet house pigeons. HOWEVER, the amount of poop and mess a duck can make is FAR beyond what a pigeon might do! If you have an outside area where a duck can be kept and still get a lot of interaction with you, then go for it. Personally, I am not much in favor of inside ducks just due to the difficulty in keeping things clean and dry, but many people manage it. I do think ducks are better off outside and like pigeons, they are flock birds and do better with at least one other of their kind.

Ducks aren't for everyone, but then pigeons aren't either .. do your homework before you get any type of bird or animal.

Terry


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

What a lovely story Terry, I'm sure Sandy will be a good mama for that baby. =)
And I hope you feel better, you are so important for all these people and animals so just need to rest.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Awesome story terry....i always wanted a pet indoor duck....too bad i can't due to my brothers pitbulls


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Chandler Is The Name & Charming Is The Game!*

Sandy called today to let me know that the duck has been named Chandler and that it has totally, completely, and irreversibly charmed the socks off of her, her kids, and every single person that has met the duck. All is well thus far!

Sandy will be bringing me three other ducks that she's rescued from Heritage Park .. I think they are Indian Runners .. they are due in tomorrow evening.

Got in LOTS more ducks today but no time for pics or to post about them .. maybe in a day or two!

Terry


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

What a lovely story Terry!

Looking forward to hearing more about Chandler when you get news!

Hope you are feeling much better!

Lindi


----------

